# Pegasus Close to Next Step in Ka-Band



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Pegasus Close to Next Step in Ka-Band

Pegasus may be close to signing construction and launch contracts for two Ka-Band satellites that it wants to place at the 107 degree orbital location, according to a filing - as quoted by Dow Jones - sent to the Securities and Exchange Commission.

Pegasus said it has issued request for proposals for two satellites to be built and launched on a schedule that complies with deadlines at the Federal Communications Commission, which gave Pegasus the 107-degree slot this summer. Through the Ka-Band satellites, the company said it wants to deliver digital video, audio and Internet access. The offering also is expected to include local TV stations.

Design, construction, launch and insurance costs associated with the first satellite could exceed $250 million. For the second satellite, the cost would be less, according to the filing. Additional costs would cover the ground segment.

Pegasus was among 11 second round Ka-Band applicants that were granted authorizations by the International Bureau at the Federal Communications Commission in August. Pegasus' full-CONUS Ka-Band slots are located at the 117-degree and 107-degree orbital positions.

Reposted with Permission from 
SkyReport.COM


----------



## nate_wendt (Apr 6, 2002)

I recently had the oppertunity to chat with someone from pegasus on this very subject during sbca testing. They are looking at going totally on their own, with the hopes of introducing a system using mpeg7 encoding. Like you said in your post, they are going to be using the 107 slot, and the rest of the specs match up to what i was told. Now this all sounds good on paper, but i am waiting to see how they back it up. I know pegasus has a bad wrap with alot if it's current or former customers, but i feel that they have been making an effort in some areas to improve that lately. Particularly in the area of keeping the installers/dealers in line. I am not saying that this is the beginning of a new era or anything, i am just impressed that they are finally doing something about a few problems. I am curious to see what the exact specs on their new recievers are, or who they plan on getting to produce them. The fact that pegasus is going into the dbs realm on their own, and not as d*'s sidekick will make things a little more interesting. It certainly has an impact on the rural markets.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I persoonally like to see it happen. It takes one argument against the merger off the table - that rural subs would have no options. 

I have a feeling that at one time, they were hoping to get government-backed loans for rural LIL. This was discussed and even passed shortly after SHVIA went into effect. But Congress has yet to specifically authorize the funds (the last time I checked).

I think this is a far better role for Pegasus than just being a monopolistic middle man for DirecTV.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I hope that Pegasus will offer new services which are unique and competitively priced. Their current pricing isn't what I'd call competitive, for starters.

I don't mind having some competition, either as a 5th DBS provider or as a 4th, if the merger happens. (I am counting SA* and R/L)


----------

